# Call of Duty: WWII



## Brian G Turner (Apr 29, 2017)

_Call of Duty: WWII _trailer now out:


----------



## Caledfwlch (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh wow, really, wow wow wow.

Those graphics are stunning!
I must admit I have struggled with most of the newer COD Games, they just had nowt special or unique, the 2 i did enjoy were Black Ops 1 & 2, 1 because it had the interesting setting of being the 60's, and 2 because it was a kind of near future SFF thing, but I always loved the original first 3 or 4, the WW2 ones - unlike pretty much every game going, except for at least the original MOH, COD was one of the few to show that the War was fought by Britons, Europeans as well as Innocent young farmers from the US mid west.
I think its the only game I have played, where you play as a Russian for some parts!


----------

